# Connecting Macs (OS 9) via VPN



## Rapunzel (Feb 3, 2003)

I've got to connect 2 Macs (OS 9) in our affiliates with the main server in our main office over the internet with VPN. (Draytek Vigor 2200E routers via cable connection)

The connections itself work (I see the main office router). But I can't ping the server on the main office's network neither I can build up an Apple talk connection to the database (4D) or disk.

Has anybody built up a VPN with MacOS 9 and could help me? Thanks for any help...


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 3, 2003)

Have you checked the Draytek web site for help?


----------



## Rapunzel (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for your answer.

Yes I checked the website and called the support (nice and helpful guys there).

As much as I can say the problem is that my internal network adresses in the main office and the affiliates where in the same range. I'll try the following ranges next time:

Main Office: 192.168.100.0
Affiliate 1: 192.168.200.0
Affiliate 2: 192.168.300.0

Hope that will solve the problem...


----------



## Rapunzel (Feb 11, 2003)

Does AppleTalk over IPSec work at all? I can ping the Macs but can't see the Servers in the chooser neither can I login to the Fileserver...


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 11, 2003)

Are you set as a user in the Users and Groups? Do you have file sharing turned on?


----------



## Rapunzel (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *Are you set as a user in the Users and Groups? Do you have file sharing turned on? *



Yes, the mac in the affiliate is defined as a user and also set in a group. Filesharing is activated. Also activated is "connect via TCP/IP"


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 12, 2003)

hmmmmm  I'm thinking......


----------



## Rapunzel (Feb 14, 2003)

In the meantime I was able to make the 4D client work. So the branch can access the server at the main office. 

But Apple FileSharing is still not working. I guess that the connection might be too slow (124kB down / 64 KB up) for Apple Talk to set up a connection. Am I right?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 14, 2003)

I thought that AppleTalk connected via Ethernet was up to....  not a minimum. Are you using Cat 5 cables?


----------



## Rapunzel (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes. I'm using new cat 5 cables and new switches.

AppleTalk works without any problems within the main offices network. So why can I connect to the 4D server but can't see any Mac within the chooser?


----------



## rgordon (Mar 18, 2003)

A client is using Linksys VPN routers with Mac OS 9 sees nothing in Chooser can only connect via IP address. The tech support at Linksys told him the routers do not support AFP. Maybe a similar situation?


----------

